# Mark Twain National Forest



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone goin ridin there this week? Leavin tomarrow for Rolla Mo. Just me and my gf and 2 quads and a dirtbike. Anyone want to meet up?


----------

